# مشروع تخرج ، جاهز للتحميل خاص بجهاز تحليل غازات الدم Blood gas analyzer



## فلسفة مشاعر (28 فبراير 2010)

اليوم جايب لكم مشروع تخرج طآآآآآآزج عن جهـآز

​*تحليل غازات الدم Blood gas analyzer
*


لتحميل المشروع اتبع الرابط التالي وستكون اكبر مكتبة مشاريع تخرج لطلاب الاجهزة الطبية ،،

http://book.med-ccm.com/book-1.html

نرجوا تزويدي بمشاريع تخرج ان كان لديكم املك حالياً 50 مشروع تخرج واريد المزيد ليتم رفعها علي هذه المكتبة ولتكون اول مرجع لطلاب الاجهزة الطبية



منتدى الاجهزة الطبية الأول عربياً
مكتبة مشاريع التخرج وبحوث الاجهزة الطبية
اول مدونة خاصة بآخر تطورات الاجهزة الطبية

بالتوفيق للجميع < أنني اعشق هذا التخصص  
​


----------



## s5051 (28 فبراير 2010)




----------



## Essa_Marazqa (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا المبحث

جزاك الله خيرا

أما بالنسبة للفكرة

فهي فكرة رائعة جدا

و بتمنى انها تتنفذ و تصير عنجد

و انا رح اكون اول المشاركين ان شاء الله اذا تم اعتمادها


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (1 مارس 2010)

الفكره فعلاً عن جد وراح يكون اول مرجع عربي لطلاب الاجهزة الطبية بأذن واحد احد ان شاء الله 
اجهزة، طبية


----------



## المسلم84 (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكي..............


----------



## thm (2 مارس 2010)

اخي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## فلسفة مشاعر (5 مارس 2010)

ياهلا وغلا فيك اخوي

بالعكس الرابط يعمل مية بالمية وانا متأكد من هالشيء
وحولت لكم البحث بصيغة pdf 
اخف واسرع بالتحميل وبالرفع
ترقبوا البحوث القادمة ان شاء الله

http://book.med-ccm.com/index.html

بالتوفيق جميعاً


----------



## محمد عيد الرشيدي (22 مارس 2010)

مسكور وماقصرت مشروع تخرج دسم ومفيد جداً


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

الرابط مش شغال ازاي احمل المشروع


----------



## محمود المهداوي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله...
اخواني كيف اوصل المشروع لان الرابط لا يعمل رجاء


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

الله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## محمدالقدسي77 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

لا يوجد


----------



## محمدالقدسي77 (9 ديسمبر 2011)

لوسمحت ارسل المشروع عن جهاز فحص الدم العام بليز


----------



## yahya alshami (2 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحتم يا اخواني الرابط لايعمل شوفو لنا حل


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل الرجاء المساعدة على تحميل المشروع


----------



## moadzz (6 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله...
اخواني كيف اوصل المشروع لان الرابط لا يعمل رجاء​
​


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 يناير 2013)

أشكرك على الفكرة الجميلة وأحب التنويه أن رابط المشروع لا يعمل


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Hanin alfwares (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ولا انا مو عارف اوصل للمشروع :4:


----------



## Dr Abdulaziz (24 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.Nooniesta (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الرابط مو شغال ... لازم صاحب الموضوع او المشرفين يشوفو حل بارك الله فيهم ...

نحتاج الرابط وهالمشاريع بشده وبسرعه قصووووووووى موعد التسليم قرررب


----------



## شوقي شحرة (18 فبراير 2014)

مشكوور


----------



## Nooda7 (19 أبريل 2014)

لووووو سمحتوووا محتاجييين مثل هذا الموضيع والرابط مش شغال ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## dimond ston (15 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على المجهود ولكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## e.ayman95 (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*يابش مهندسين ارجوكم الرابط مش شغال ....*

:57:


محمود المهداوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله...
> اخواني كيف اوصل المشروع لان الرابط لا يعمل رجاء


----------



## mem alhashmi (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*لو سمحتو تحملو الرابط مره ثانيه لان مايفتح ضروووري*

لو سمحتو تحملو الرابط مره ثانيه لان مايفتح ضروووري


----------

